# Artpark Free Concert Series



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some pretty good acts coming into Artpark this year, for those of you within driving distance of Lewiston, NY. 

A few acts this summer... Steppenwolf, Coco Montoya w/Walter Trout, America, Blue Rodeo, Little River Band. Just to name a few. These shows are always on a Tuesday night and are free. They also have concerts on other nights for a fairly good price, compared to other venues.


----------

